# getting my digital camera working - Olympus Camedia D550zoom

## grepcomputers

I'm trying to get my digital camera working with gentoo. I can plug it in and it shows up in usbview and dmesg. And I've loaded the vfat module, the usb modules, and the usb-storage module. But nothing new shows up in "/dev". So I can't mount it.

Any suggestions?

thanks...

...grep

----------

## JPMRaptor

You probably need to be looking in /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 or something similar.  I've got mine sim linked so /dev/camera links to that.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grepcomputers,

Most camers have two options somewhere in the setup. They can be set to appear as cameras or storage devices.

Get gphoto2 to use a usb camera in camera mode or set the camera to storage devoce to be able to mount it.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## grepcomputers

Well, when I set my camera up in windows, or when I did it in Redhat9, it showed up as a removeable drive. So shouldn't it be in removable-drive mode already?

But it isn't showing up with Gentoo. Nothing new is showing up in /dev/scsi. Maybe I need some more modules loaded...

And I'm not having much luck with gphoto, either.

cheers...

...grep

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grepcomputers,

It should appear as /dev/sda  and /dev/sda1. You mount /dev/sda1.

If its not appearing, you probably have bit missing from the USB or SCSI subsystem.

You need SCSI emulation and USB (usb-storage) available to the kernel. 

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## grepcomputers

I SCSI is working because my CDRW drive works with SCSI emulation... And I have usb-storage compiled and loaded.

```

root@aakaadou ed $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF 

vfat                   10860   0  (autoclean)

fat                    32088   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

usb-storage           123216   0 

ipt_LOG                 3416   0  (autoclean)

ipt_limit                888   0  (autoclean)

ipt_MASQUERADE          1336   0  (autoclean)

ipt_state                568   0  (autoclean)

iptable_mangle          2168   0  (autoclean) (unused)

iptable_nat            17038   0  (autoclean) [ipt_MASQUERADE]

ip_conntrack           18596   2  (autoclean) [ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_state iptable_nat]

iptable_filter          1740   0  (autoclean)

ip_tables              12672   9  [ipt_LOG ipt_limit ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_state iptable_mangle iptable_nat iptable_filter]

sis900                 14284   1 

crc32                   2912   0  [sis900]

smbfs                  39312   1  (autoclean)

emu10k1                70924   1 

ac97_codec             10516   0  [emu10k1]

sound                  59528   0  [emu10k1]

fglrx                 173576  19 

agpgart                13936   0  (autoclean) (unused)

ntfs                   54560   3  (autoclean)

ide-scsi               10416   1 

sr_mod                 14392   2 

sg                     27996   0 

scsi_mod               57684   4  [usb-storage ide-scsi sr_mod sg]

ide-cd                 32416   0 

cdrom                  29184   0  [sr_mod ide-cd]

pwcx-i386              87040   0  (unused)

pwc                    44648   0  [pwcx-i386]

videodev                4192   1  [pwc]

printer                 7520   0 

ehci-hcd               24428   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17704   0  (unused)

usbcore                69420   1  [usb-storage pwc printer ehci-hcd usb-ohci]

eepro100               19700   1 

mii                     2464   0  [eepro100]

```

I wish I had more time to spend working on this...

cheers...

...grep

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grepcomputers,

It all looks good to me. What does dmesg say after the camera is plugged in?

NeddySeagoon

----------

## aethyr

I have the same exact camera.

You have to mount it as a USB storage device.  I believe these are the relevent settings in the kernel config:

SCSI support

SCSI disk support

USB Mass Storage Support

Here's the relevant part of my /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1   /mnt/camera   vfat noauto,user   0 0
```

I plug my camera in, hit the "play" button twice (the bottom of the two buttons), and then do 

```
mount /mnt/camera
```

.  I can then copy the pictures to any directory I want from the camera.

----------

## grepcomputers

dmesg

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-2, assigned address 11

usb.c: kmalloc IF f50616c0, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb.c: USB device number 11 default language ID 0x409

Manufacturer: OLYMPUS

Product: C300Z/D550Z

SerialNumber: 000230531297

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 98

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 100

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xed9c6694 Out: 0xed9c6680 Int: 0x00000000 (Period 0)

usb-storage: Found existing GUID 07b401050000000230531297

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 11

usb.c: usb-storage driver claimed interface f50616c0

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 11

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

```

And I have SCSI, SCSI disk support and USB Mass Storage Support compiled and loaded. All I get in dev is:

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

cheers...

...grep

----------

## aethyr

I don't think you're gonna see

```

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

until you hit that button twice when the camera is plugged in.

----------

## grepcomputers

Arrgh, I've tried several times pressing the button twice, and nothing new is showing up.

cheers...

...grep

----------

## aethyr

Hm, I just noticed something weird, after upgrading my kernel it seems to have moved from host0 to /dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

So perhaps try looking on one of the other hosts?

And another thing, I think you only have to press the green arrow button once (after further testing).  Basically when I plug my camera in, I don't see anything different in /dev/scsi/hostx/bus0/target0 (i.e. no lun0/part1).  When I hit the button, then I can see those items.

For further reference, here's a good google search that seems to turn up relevent stuff:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&c2coff=1&q=usb+mass+storage+olympus+kernel&btnG=Google+Search

Also, this page seems to be pretty thorough in what your kernel needs:

http://digikam.sourceforge.net/docs.html

 Configure the Linux Kernel:

    * Add SCSI Support

          o SCSI Support (CONFIG_SCSI)

          o SCSI IDE Support (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI)

          o SCSI disk support (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD)

          o SCSI generic support (CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG) 

    * Add USB Support

          o Support for USB (CONFIG_USB)

          o USB drivers. One or more of: ECHI HCD (CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD), UHCI (CONFIG_USB_UHCI), OHCI (CONFIG_USB_OHCI)

          o Preliminary USB device file system (CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS)

          o USB Mass Storage support (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE) 

Good luck, I know this can work, because I use the same camera, so don't get discouraged :)

----------

## grepcomputers

I didn't have sd_mod loaded...just sg_mod

it now shows up as /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

cheers, and thanks for all the help

...grep

----------

